# Budgie claws



## ReggieBird (Sep 30, 2015)

Hi everyone, I've read a few posts on here about trimming budgie claws and I would like to avoid having to do this. Reggie has multiple places with different textures to climb and sit, in and out of his cage. Please can you look at tell me if you think his little claws are getting on the long side? I've seen different bits of advice online, and I'd like to go with the advice that as long as they are not curling they are ok. Thank you!!!


----------



## StarlingWings (Mar 15, 2013)

What a gorgeous boy  

I think his claws are fine, you mentioned he has lots of different perches which will definitely help. Mallorn's claws are about the same and although they're not on the short side I've never needed to trim them because of her perches


----------



## Jonah (Feb 3, 2013)

I don't think your bird's nail's are too long...

Reggie is a very handsome budgie, love the soft color...:loveeyes:


----------



## Budget baby (Jan 1, 2013)

Sigh...... what a stunning budgie:loveeyes::cup:
Oh yes the question, I agree with the others watch when he is walking , if he has difficulties then perhaps a nail trim is in order.
Now back to that stunning Budgie .....


----------



## Niamhf (Dec 17, 2013)

Reggie is so fluffy and cute  and he seems really happy


----------



## chirper (Dec 29, 2014)

Very handsome fellow


----------

